# Daily Chat: June 2016



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Good grief! More than a week of June has passed us by already. :surprise:


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

That's exactly what I was thinking today, before you know it summer will be over, and it hasn't even officially started yet!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Junes the best month


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

me & my son have been doggy sitting for the last 10 days for my brother and his wife, they're back sunday, we can't let her near other dogs she would just eat them it's such a shame for her that she doesn't know how to accept other dogs she's missing out


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

The stray I found a few months ago ran off last week. I hope that someone has taken him in. We have had a hot week. The seven day forecast shows 120° for Sunday.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

He got along with the other dogs and he had his own TV.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

He's cute, you must be heart broken he took off. By the way why are some of the pictures upside down?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

How sad! We rescued a dog many years ago that had a history of staying for a while with someone and then moving on, we found out when we tried to find his owners. He was just a vagabond. Hope your little guy is okay.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

So, I find myself in a slump, creatively speaking, need to get my nose out of Facebook and into a sketchbook! :biggrin:

How's everyone else out there?


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah, I always seem to be in a creative slump.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Buddy was what we called the stray. He had burrs in his fur and one in his eye when I found him. I spent almost $600 on his eye and getting him groomed. He was a great lap dog. I miss him so much.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

just said:


> Buddy was what we called the stray. He had burrs in his fur and one in his eye when I found him. I spent almost $600 on his eye and getting him groomed. He was a great lap dog. I miss him so much.


Sad side to loving our fur babies.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I need to better pay attention to big red notices so I don't spend over 30 mins trying to log in.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

its so annoying when sites force people to do silly password acrobatics


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

I just jotted mine down somewhere with the nearest pencil. Wouldn't do that with passwords to stuff like my bank account of course, but I highly doubt someone is going to search my room for the password to a forum I'm on :') 

Also guys I went to such an amazing play yesterday!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all got our daughters puppy again for the weekend, having a bit of a creative blocknow of late, not even been able to build models, which I normally love doing, just don't seem to have any motivation at all.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Ahh artblocks suck! Maybe draw the puppy? 

Speaking of young animals, I want to take this opportunity to share with you all my fondness for baby elephants, please and thank you:


Spoiler


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Sometimes when I try to draw something during a block (such as now) it is as if I never drew anything! :unhappy: I will keep doing exercises till it breaks. :smile:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

yeah thats also how i cope with that hehe. elephant skin is the best texture for leathery dragonish skin! yesterday i got some good practise done..
i think the guy i tried to paint is recognizable but mainly due to the famous original picture hehe no wrinkles also means teenager obviously haha
i feel like im a bit closer to how i want to be able to paint. put in color, blend - rinse and repeat. next month i will buy my first graphic tablet monitor...
im so excited and hope everything will work out as i imagine XD



Spoiler


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all, I was surprised this morning whilst in town to see and hear racism is exactly the same as it was when I was in primary school (over 50 yrs ago) a young Asian kid (maybe 5 or 6)was teasing a young brown coloured kid with a rhyme I last heard when in primary school it went like this "wogga mater browned off, go black home, be all white in the morning. I said that's not very nice, the reply I got was [email protected]# off. This from a 5 or 6 yrs old.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

The more things change, the more they stay they same, huh?

That play I went to dealt with one of my countries biggest social experiments ever and while such a thing hasn't happened after that, it was funny how they showed us the parallels between our thinking today and the way of thinking back then. (We're talking 1820s, roughly, here).


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Re your post, Sudden life, I'm a big fan of Jane Austen. She didn't write love stories as is commonly suposed by those who don't read her novels, just included love and marriage in them as the norm, but made brilliant and witty social comment on the Regency period in England. She wrote/published her books around the end of the Napoleonic wars in Europe (1815 or so) and, because that's when she lived she writes almost a historical diary of life and time then, as opposed to creative writers of today who can only imagine it and use references. I don't think I'd mind returning to the days of horseback and coach travel and writing by candle-light. It has a healthy appeal against 4x4 exhaust fumes and neon lighting. :wink:


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

I wouldn't be too quick to romanticise it, though. It's easy to make a gone-by era seem very romantic, but I think one would find drawbacks that you'd really have to experience for yourself in order to fully understand them.

The play was about Veenhuizen, a village in which a general was executing what he saw as the perfect solution to poverty. Because during the period you mentioned, here in the Netherlands there was famine. It wasn't uncommon for parents to pretend that their children were orphans, so that those children at least had a roof over their heads in an orphanage.
So then the institution in Veenhuizen came into sight. The upper class had decided that obviously the poor were poor because they were either stupid or lazy, so the solution was order and hard work, while they themselves weren't shy of lavish parties. In practice this meant just more famine, now with the certainty of a little bit of food instead of no food at all, rampant disease (buckets that served as toilets were in the same rooms way too many people slept in), violence and having no control over your own life anymore. Getting out was optional, but nearly impossible and despite the good intentions it started with, it was just a glorified prison. Getting to work there, wearing the uniforms and eating the bits of food that were handed out, were seen as something one needed to pay back; a debt to society. But given the little money the people there made, paying back was nigh impossible.

It was probably not like this in every country, but what I'm trying to say is; it's easy to feel like any time period would be better than the one you're living in when all we know about those periods is through the filter of the people that were fortunate enough to be able to write about it.

(sorry for the wall of text, by the way, I got a bit carried away because I find Veenhuizen's history very fascinating)


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

All accepted S.L. and I accept Jane Austen lived and wrote of upper middle class life. To keep it in proportion, my father came from a poor Irish rural areas where kids went to school barefoot, and my mother was an English mill worker. We weren't brought up silver spoon, believe me. No harm in dreaming though...:wink:


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

That is certainly true. A bit of wishful thinking now and again is harmless.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

With the heat index back in the triple digits, summer has definitely arrived.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice! Enjoy the weather!

It's still very rainy over here, but from what I've heard things will get better near the end of the week


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

It was a wall of heat here yesterday. 118°


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Yall just made me feel better about our 89°! :biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Good morning everyone!

What are your plans for today?


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

- Not melting due to the heat
- Trying to make the best of the project that needs to be done tomorrow but isn't going to
- Trying not to freak out

So far only the first objective has been successful.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I was waiting on my coffee when I realized that I forgot to push the start button. LOLOL


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Mowing and irrigating in 110°.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Worked, now relaxing with a frozen lemonade.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Susan Mulno said:


> Worked, now relaxing with a frozen lemonade.


Oh my gosh that sounds yummy.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh yes, it is yummy! 

I think I will make another today. :biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Do any of y'all make special plans for the 4th of July?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi my good artists friends. I've been missing in action for a while now. I guess over a month. I've had a rough time physically and mentally but I'm much improved now. I have not painted anything since I finished that Scotland street scene, but I just started a new one of a Venetian street. Don't you just love the internet for reference material. This is another painting that is well beyond my comfort zone, but if it comes out decent it will be a beautiful feather in my cap.

Hope everyone is doing well. Haven't seen either of our moderator's on here lately. Summer has a way of keeping us busy from our hobbies.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

@TerryCurley it is so good to see you.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

WOW! Can you believe it is going to be July on Friday?!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm still stuck back in May I think! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Seems like we went from May to July skipping June. It's positively scary how fast time is moving.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I am still trying to remember to type 20*16*! LOLOL


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Cricket VS said:


> I am still trying to remember to type 20*16*! LOLOL


Do you mean it isn't still 1956? Good Lord...:surprise:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I started our July chat thread here.
http://www.artistforum.com/off-topic/daily-chat-july-2016-a-33746/


----------

